# Running a bubble counter dry?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What would happen?
Mine didn't run dry but they were bubbling pretty close to the bottom since I've been busy and overlooked keeping an eye on the liquid level.

I've got the Milwaukee setup with the built in bubble counter.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Nothing, except that you will no longer be able to count bubbles.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Bill is absolutely correct. I suppose the is a chance the seal between the counter and the regulator could dry and shrink or crack but that seems highly unlikely. I do not know what forms the seal between the 2 parts.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

So how often do you have to refill the bubble counter liquid (water)? I am using the jbj regulator set up in one of the tanks for the first time and see my liquid is running low.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks all. I'm glad to hear the only consequence is not being able to count the bubbles. ;-)

Bert, I have to refill mine every 3 weeks or so in the winter, with the dry air from the forced air heat running so much.
In the summer, it's only once every couple of months, or so.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I ended up cracking the bubble counters on both my JBJ and Milwaukee regulators by screwing on the cap too tight after refilling. Now I just use DIY soda bottle bubble counters. Holds a lot more water and a lot easier to open when I do need to refill.


----------

